# Endless Space



## Vintage Paw (May 25, 2012)

http://endless-space.amplitude-studios.com/

Anyone been playing the alpha?

I've had a play, it's basically Civ in space but with a few differences. I really like it so far, and am interested to see how it develops as it eventually goes to beta. They claim to be pretty close to finishing, and it's really slick already.

I'm playing as the Sophons at the moment, which seems to give a decent early advantage with research and infrastructure. I really like the ship system, where you can design your own ships with their own load-outs, and upgrade them as you go. The music is lovely as well.


----------



## tommers (May 25, 2012)

That looks interesting.  I'll have a look.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 27, 2012)

It's pretty damned addictive.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 7, 2012)

This is out of beta now, on normal release. They've added in the ability to create your own faction, and it's a really interesting mechanism, of positives and negatives to choose to balance out a points system.

I'm getting to grips with the late-game terraforming strategies and how to build the best fleets atm.

There are a couple of things from Civ I miss, like the ability to negotiate when someone comes to offer something, like a peace treaty or open borders. As it stands, you can accept or refuse, and if you want to renegotiate you have to refuse then go into the 'diplomacy' menus and put forward your own proposal. It just adds another step that really should be easier to achieve.

It also has a bit of what I assume is a bug, whereby even if you disable score victory, the game still defaults to declaring a score victory at 300 turns, although you can continue playing afterwards.

Regardless, it's a fun game, and a complete time sink. Definitely a "just one more turn" kind of game.


----------



## camouflage (Jul 19, 2012)

Thinking to get this, just for my collection if nothing else (I've developed something of a compulsion for collecting grand strategy games.  )

Certainly looks better than GalCiv: Twilight of the Arnor. I miss how you could go down to planet view in a galactic strat game who's name escapes me at the moment (I want to say GalCiv but it wasn't that) and watch your sky-scrapers multiply and lead your specially designed tanks down alien streets, though it was a bit sterile... do you get planetary view in this game?

Anyway it sounds like the expansion when it arrives will be truly awesome.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 20, 2012)

You have an 'almost' planetary view. It doesn't zoom too far in, but you can see lots of nice shimmery stuff as you improve your systems.You can see the effects of whatever planetary bonus/malus there is (so, for example, you may have 'metallic waters' which will change how your planet looks), and you'll also see some of your ships hovering around the atmosphere. It looks quite nice, but you don't get to zoom right in and see detail in cities, for example.


----------



## BandWagon (Nov 8, 2015)

I've just started playing this and it's quite good so far (which is not far). Anyone else playing it atm?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 18, 2016)

I haven't played it for ages, it's still installed on my laptop, haven't installed it on my desktop yet. The music is so soothing.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 18, 2016)

Got it in the Steam sale and played it last couple of weeks its pretty good. Addictive.

Hissho seem to have steam rolled everything the last couple of games I've played (including me in one of them)

Diplomacy could be better I think, paying for wars on allies, better spying, that sort of thing. I like the ship design, like the array of planet types and the gameplays fairly good once you get to grips with it.


----------

